

Security researcher claimed to hack, control plane in flight - mikemoka
http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/15/fbi-security-researcher-claimed-to-hack-control-plane-in-fligh/

======
mikemoka
an exaggeration? that's what I thought at first but read the comments...

